# Night view from my balcony



## Roger (Feb 27, 2008)

This is a B&W infrared shot taken around 8:30 pm.


----------



## Rachelsne (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice Light trails


----------



## Mitch2742 (Feb 27, 2008)

I love long exposure shots. Nice photo.


----------



## electricblue (Feb 27, 2008)

i like the shot. the light trails are great


----------



## ricke46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice photo.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 27, 2008)

I really like the architectural detail you got with this.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bhop (Feb 27, 2008)

Well done.  Nice lines all over the place.  I like the way you composed this one.


----------



## Roger (Feb 28, 2008)

Rachelsne said:


> Nice Light trails



thanks.



Mitch2742 said:


> I love long exposure shots. Nice photo.



thanks Mitch.



electricblue said:


> i like the shot. the light trails are great



thanks yes, just enough traffic to make it interesting.



ricke46 said:


> Nice photo.



thank you.



kundalini said:


> I really like the architectural detail you got with this.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



thanks a lot.



bhop said:


> Well done.  Nice lines all over the place.  I like the way you composed this one.



thanks bhop, glad you like it.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh wow! This photo is amazing! Can I save it as my computer backdrop... Do you mind?


----------



## Roger (Feb 28, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Oh wow! This photo is amazing! Can I save it as my computer backdrop... Do you mind?



thanks very much glad you like it and I don't mind at all you using the image for a backdrop .


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 28, 2008)

Roger said:


> thanks very much glad you like it and I don't mind at all you using the image for a backdrop .


 

Thank you! It looks great :mrgreen:. And makes me really want to travel to Italy... Who knows, maybe one day! Hawaii comes first.. :mrgreen:


----------



## lostcase_gib (Feb 28, 2008)

liking it a lot!

i love trailing lights! and u nailed this one i think!


----------



## Roger (Feb 29, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Thank you! It looks great :mrgreen:. And makes me really want to travel to Italy... Who knows, maybe one day! Hawaii comes first.. :mrgreen:



cool Meg....I'd love to go to Hawaii too....if you want to see my overview of Italy look here http://mrlowlight.smugmug.com/



lostcase_gib said:


> liking it a lot!
> 
> i love trailing lights! and u nailed this one i think!



thanks very much.


----------



## EManza (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice photo, 55sec shutter


----------



## crazy_dragonlady (Feb 29, 2008)

I have no idea what an infared B&W photo is... but I like the result! 

ttfn
CDL.


----------



## Roger (Mar 1, 2008)

EManza said:


> Nice photo, 55sec shutter



thanks..... heh heh, it was supposed to be 60 sec but it's hard to see the watch face in the dark!



crazy_dragonlady said:


> I have no idea what an infared B&W photo is... but I like the result!
> 
> ttfn
> CDL.



thanks very much....do a google on infrared, you'll get a much better explanation than I could give you....also here is another place I hang out a bit.
http://lulalake.conforums.com/index.cgi


----------



## dklod (Mar 1, 2008)

55 second exposure?? Holy smoke. I would have major white out I think but its hard to tell exactly how dark it is to the eye. Its a great photo.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 1, 2008)

Roger said:


> cool Meg....I'd love to go to Hawaii too....if you want to see my overview of Italy look here http://mrlowlight.smugmug.com/
> 
> 
> 
> thanks very much.


 

Thank you I'll look it up.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 1, 2008)

Great photos Roger


----------



## Roger (Mar 2, 2008)

dklod said:


> 55 second exposure?? Holy smoke. I would have major white out I think but its hard to tell exactly how dark it is to the eye. Its a great photo.



a small aparture is the key, I used f22.....also the fog helps as a natural diffuser too....glad you like it btw.



Big Bully said:


> Great photos Roger



thanks a lot Meg, hope you make to Italy sometime.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 2, 2008)

Roger said:


> a small aparture is the key, I used f22.....also the fog helps as a natural diffuser too....glad you like it btw.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a lot Meg, hope you make to Italy sometime.


 

Me too! I have always loved Italy and Italian... and Italian food.. lol I have to make it there before I die!!!


----------



## Miaow (Mar 2, 2008)

You have a great view there 

Fantastic shot :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 2, 2008)

What a beautiful view. And a wonderful shot. Looks great in b/w.  Thanks for sharing this one.


----------



## Roger (Mar 3, 2008)

Miaow said:


> You have a great view there
> 
> Fantastic shot :thumbup:



thanks a lot.



Antarctican said:


> What a beautiful view. And a wonderful shot. Looks great in b/w.  Thanks for sharing this one.



thanks Antarctican, glad you like it.


----------



## Rolland (Mar 7, 2008)

Yea Great pic, nice lights.


----------



## Roger (Mar 11, 2008)

Rolland said:


> Yea Great pic, nice lights.



thanks very much.


----------

